# Progress & pictures of my Mule after a month.



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

Wow! That is really impressive progress. Good on you and Leroy! He looks like a sweet boy, by the way.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Sure is a handsome fella  
Just curious why is the rear cinch so far back? I'm guessing this is a mule thing?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My Salty Pony said:


> Sure is a handsome fella
> Just curious why is the rear cinch so far back? I'm guessing this is a mule thing?


I was wondering the same thing. It has not cinch hobble. Maybe it's so if he can handle THAT, he can handle anything.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

tinyliny said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It has not cinch hobble. Maybe it's so if he can handle THAT, he can handle anything.


That could be, lol.. All I see when I see how far back that back cinch is is how touchy that could be, 
OP do you use a crupper on him..


----------



## heddenkristin (Apr 23, 2014)

My Salty Pony said:


> Sure is a handsome fella
> Just curious why is the rear cinch so far back? I'm guessing this is a mule thing?


They’re supposed to be set farther back for mules. But I’ll admit his slipped wayyy farther back than I had intended lol. It was pretty lose though so that’s why. I wasn’t sure if he’s ever had a rear cinch so was trying to test him out. It did end up touching his sheath on the lunge and he didn’t care so I’d say he passed his test 😂


----------



## heddenkristin (Apr 23, 2014)

My Salty Pony said:


> That could be, lol.. All I see when I see how far back that back cinch is is how touchy that could be,
> OP do you use a crupper on him..


I plan to. Haven’t got one yet. I haven’t had a mule in years so I’ve only got standard horse tack. Having to get back into gathering up some mule supplies. 😅


----------



## heddenkristin (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the second time he’s had a saddle on since I got him. His past owners were not very kind to him about anything so I’ve been going slow. Doing groundwork and getting a feel for where he’s at.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Handsome guy! Obviously smarter than his previous owners


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That's great you have him! He looks cute and happy.


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

I’m a sucker for long ears. Handsome guy you got there. Sounds like you are off to a good start and I hope you both enjoy each other for many years to come.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

heddenkristin said:


> He was sold cheap for bolting, bucking, and running off during mounting, etc.
> They swore he could only be ridden in a mule “bike chain” bit.


Lee_Roy_Boy! Love it!
Kristin, yeah; "Blah blah, blah, etc". Mules generally aren't very tolerant, and those are some of the many ways they will let you know of their displeasure.
As you will soon learn if you attempt to ride in that saddle, as it doesn't fit him. At the very least, it's way too long for his back.
Leroy looks a lot like George; round shoulders, no withers, short back. A "Donkey-like Mule". I finally gave up trying to find a used saddle for him, and had Dave at Synergist Saddles build him a custom-fit one. He has been going happily in it for 10+ years.
You will probably find that Leroy will require a smaller/shorter saddle with round skirts. Maybe even an English saddle of some description to start off with. What's important is that its gotta sit on his back comfortably, and a Mules back is _not_ like a Horses. He will also want a breast collar (I use an English one on George), a full breeching (Not just a crupper), and good rider balance to keep the saddle off of his ears, and on the sunlit side of his back.
Re. the bit: Lotsa people will try to sell you on a severe bit for a Mule. But what you really need is to arrive at an accord with Leroy. Once you do, he will be happy to oblige you with whatever your heart desires. A training halter is fine, or a mechanical hackamore as long as you don't set the curb chain too tight. And don't forget a pocket full of treats. George will go in a bitless bridle (Dr Cooks), but he prefers his hackamore. And he loves peppermints. He is very picky about his tack, and lets me know in no uncertain terms if something isn't right.
Repeat this Mantra as you head out to The Barn:
"You can command a Horse, and you can ask a Donkey. You have to _negotiate_ with a Mule."

Have fun with your new friend. Steve and George


----------



## heddenkristin (Apr 23, 2014)

george the mule said:


> Lee_Roy_Boy! Love it!
> Kristin, yeah; "Blah blah, blah, etc". Mules generally aren't very tolerant, and those are some of the many ways they will let you know of their displeasure.
> As you will soon learn if you attempt to ride in that saddle, as it doesn't fit him. At the very least, it's way too long for his back.
> Leroy looks a lot like George; round shoulders, no withers, short back. A "Donkey-like Mule". I finally gave up trying to find a used saddle for him, and had Dave at Synergist Saddles build him a custom-fit one. He has been going happily in it for 10+ years.
> ...


Yeah it’s really too long for him. He’s right at 14hh. I’m still shopping around for a good saddle for him. I had an Aussie saddle on him but it didn’t sit right. I had a Molly mule back in 2005. She was the greatest thing. I’ve only had horses since her so it’s like reading an old book again!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Again Kristin

As it turns out, Georgie and I were out for a walk in the neighborhood this morning. I had my phone, and thought to get a foto of his tack for you. Note the "Centerfire" rigging I'm using; it eliminates the requirement for a back cinch.
A Synergist endurance saddle, with a Supracor pad, and Weaver "Airflex" girth. The breast collar and breeching are of unknown manufacture; got 'em at a consignment tack store. We've used this exact setup nearly forever, both for easy cow-trails and advanced off-trail mountain riding.
BTW, George is 22yo, 14hh, and about 900lb wide. He has always been barefoot. He's just now starting to shed his winter coat; still pretty shaggy.
George sez: "Oh, Boy; fresh greenery! Mmmm, mmmm good!"


----------



## ruralcanadian (7 mo ago)

not sure if theres any particular rule on slight older threads but anyhow..

in the third photo of original post I just have to say I like how it almost looks like he is just being a punk mule what with that "a small standalone cluster of very straight hair in the middle of head" no? just needs a bit of eco-friendly partial colour dying to complete that silly could-be image _grins_

anyhow tell me if I'm wrong but for george I'm guessing that it can be a standard breeching from the harness category but with a custom strap to make up for the different shorter length from a saddle cinch [instead of from a harness girth further forward]?
either way not directly related: I guess this is another 'you learn something new' for me as I didn't quite realized a somewhat obvious way to get around sensitive abdomens and still be able to ride like as if there was still a cinch in use


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

ruralcanadian said:


> anyhow tell me if I'm wrong but for george I'm guessing that it can be a standard breeching from the harness category but with a custom strap to make up for the different shorter length from a saddle cinch [instead of from a harness girth further forward]?
> either way not directly related: I guess this is another 'you learn something new' for me as I didn't quite realized a somewhat obvious way to get around sensitive abdomens and still be able to ride like as if there was still a cinch in use


Well, that breeching came from a consignment tack store, a long time ago, but it was sized to fit a "standard" Saddle-Horse/Mule. (Not for driving.) But if you look, you can see that I have trimmed the straps at the correct length. There are scissor-snaps at the ends of the short pieces that carry the buckles. A simple, effective design.
You can tell that saddle was designed to use centerfire rigging, but it will work with any saddle with rear D's. And it really does work.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

He is a pretty fellow but I too don't like that back cinch
Always wanted to try a mule but our barn manager says we have enough jack asses around here without bringing in more


----------

